# Elbow calluses



## KentuckyRufus (Aug 16, 2011)

We adopted our lovely Rufus a couple of weeks ago. The rescue group didn't have much history on our boy but looking at the calluses on his elbow, we're guessing he might have been in a concrete kennel before we were lucky enough to find him.

Anyone have suggestions on something to soften up the skin?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help you, but maybe your best bet is to ask your Vet. Wouldn't require a visit... maybe just a phone call.

I once had a lovely Bluetick Coonhound named Elly Mae, and she got those calluses as she aged. It was because she seemed to prefer lying on the cool concrete driveway. It was her choice, and she could have rested on the grass or in the house if she wanted to. Anyhow, the calluses never seemed to bother her, and so I just left them alone.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My V, Lucy, use to get really dry nose and get calluses and the vet told me to just use normal people lotion. You should try and use a sensitive skin or hypoallergenic type as Vs can have sensitive skin.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know about for dogs, but I know for people Aquaphor ointment is fantastic for dry skin. It's a little thick and tacky for plain ol' skin, but it's amaaaaazing for chapped lips. I always have such chapped lips in the winter--it keeps them from splitting and bleeding. Pretty basic stuff--no dye or scent, so if the dog licked it at least it wouldn't be ingesting those things!


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you tried Bag Balm at all? It's absolutely fantastic for any and all moisturizing needs and even wound care. One tin lasts for ages. Google it. People even use it on their babies ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Bag Balm is wonderful stuff!!


----------

